# Uber To Good For Others



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Ola, Didi, Taxifiy, Muve & NoCatch have all flown out the window for me. All have been chronic liars worse than Uber ever has been. Uber is to battle proven. It will forever dominate. Accept it people...


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

Now that uber has crushed the competition they can get back to doing what they do best ... ripping off the drivers.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Yeah


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Beepbeep41 said:


> Ola, Didi, Taxifiy, Muve & NoCatch have all flown out the window for me. All have been chronic liars worse than Uber ever has been. Uber is to battle proven. It will forever dominate. Accept it people...


*Uber To(o) Good For Others*

Karma for you !

It would appear from reading your posts in this forum you have mastered every aspect of this art !

Lying definition: marked by, or containing untrue statements .


deceit
deception
dishonesty
disinformation
distortion
evasion
fabrication
falsehood
fiction
forgery
inaccuracy
misrepresentation
myth
perjury
slander
tale
aspersion
backbiting
calumniation
calumny
defamation
detraction
fable
falseness
falsification
falsity
fib
fraudulence
guile
hyperbole
invention
libel
mendacity
misstatement
obloquy
prevarication
revilement
reviling
subterfuge
vilification
whopper
tall story
white lie


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

The dominant player rarely loses. Very difficult to take market share away. Most methods are not sustainable. Only way is to carve out a niche. Uber's here for the long haul. Uber on ubernauts.


----------

